# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  گروه در تلگرام برای برنامه نویسان آندروید Xamarin C#‎ 2013~2015

## jojoba2010

گروه زیر برای برنامه نویسان آندروید با زبان #C ایجاد کردیم (Xamarin)
لینک زیر را در مرورگر گوشی که دارای telegram هست باز کنید بعد بصورت اتوماتیک در تلگرام شما گروه باز می شود و می توانید فعالیت کنید.
https://telegram.me/jojoba2010

----------


## debugger

گروه مثل اینکه حذف شده .

----------


## mahdiyar.m

سلام دوستان
با سی شارپ و با استفاده از ابزار زامارین هم میشه برای پلتفرم های مختلف موبایل از جمله آی او اس و أندروید أپلیکیشن ساخت که فکر میکنم برای دات نت کار ها خیلی مفید باشه

https://telegram.me/xamarincenter_ir

----------


## M aJi D

> سلام دوستان
> با سی شارپ و با استفاده از ابزار زامارین هم میشه برای پلتفرم های مختلف موبایل از جمله آی او اس و أندروید أپلیکیشن ساخت که فکر میکنم برای دات نت کار ها خیلی مفید باشه
> 
> https://telegram.me/xamarincenter_ir



فکر کنم غیر فعاله این گروه نه؟

این گروه تلگرام زامارین هم هست

https://telegram.me/joinchat/BOKswEFe0LV4o8LxXZTnYA

----------


## helali026

گروه تلگرام آموزش نوین php asp  C#‎  و ...

https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAD_rZzy4BMYdtWUsMg

----------


## سحر کمالی

در صورتی که نیاز به انجام پروژه های گرافیکی از قبیل طراحی 
...سایت واپلیکیشن وui/ux ، لوگو، پوستر، کارت ویزیت 
دارید می تونید پروژه مد نظرتون را درسایت
http://dopro.ir


ثبت کنید تا طراحان زیادی از سراسر کشوربراتون طرح بزنن و شما از بین اونها، طرحی که رضایت بیشتری دارید را انتخاب کنید


لینک ثبت پروژه:
http://dopro.ir/project/create/step1


آشنایی بیشتر با سرویس جمع سپاری دوپرو :
http://dopro.ir/about 


لیست طراحان:
http://dopro.ir/designer

----------


## bahar1823

گروه تلگرام برنامه نویسی سی شارپ C#‎
https://t.me/joinchat/B7OnWg5sk-j_e3J9wXhq6w

----------


## amanver

گروه پرسش و پاسخ زامارین 
https://t.me/joinchat/IlKL1hEtjzLOWarPIVry1A

کانال آموزشی زامارین 
@xamarin_tut

----------


## Hamishebahar

برنامه نویسی cross platform از جمله xamarin و wpf و ....
@csharptips

----------

